

The Unseen Cost of Using the Best Technology: Angular.js - muratmutlu
http://davidlitwak.com/the-unseen-cost-of-using-the-best-technology-angularjs

======
poseid
yes, sounds like a common problem, like people suggested rails blindly around
3-4 years ago.

